# Blurry Photos



## Vantage (21 Oct 2019)

I've noticed for a while now that no matter how sharp my photos are on my phone, when they've been uploaded to cyclechat and been squeezed to death for server space that they are blurry. 
Any way to fix this? Too many perfectly good pics are being well and truly spoiled because of it.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2019)

Is that really happening?

I have uploaded a few pictures recently and they look okay to me, but I normally resize them first and upload smaller versions. Let me try with a big picture and the smaller one that I made from it...

1,000 x 652 pixels






4,000 x 2,248 pixels





Hmm, I think the original HAS been _slightly _blurred... I suggest that you try resizing your pictures to (say) 1,000 pixels wide before uploading them?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Oct 2019)

Just use the focus feature on your camera and resize the photo to an appropriate size.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Is that really happening?
> 
> I have uploaded a few pictures recently and they look okay to me, but I normally resize them first and upload smaller versions. Let me try with a big picture and the smaller one that I made from it...
> 
> ...


Your chain is badly worn, BTW.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Your chain is badly worn, BTW.


BTW - I know it _WAS_!  



ColinJ said:


> Aaaargh - (forgive the pun!) - that has led to a fettling chain reaction which shows no sign of abating!
> 
> The chain on the Basso s-s turns out to be badly worn and the sprocket on the bike is badly worn too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Oct 2019)

Vantage said:


> I've noticed for a while now that no matter how sharp my photos are on my phone, when they've been uploaded to cyclechat and been squeezed to death for server space that they are blurry.
> Any way to fix this? Too many perfectly good pics are being well and truly spoiled because of it.


Hi!
I can't say I've noticed this with my own pictures: I don't resize them, but I tend to edit them first on my laptop, don't know if this makes a difference.
I'll put this issue to the attention of @Shaun.


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2019)

Vantage said:


> I've noticed for a while now that no matter how sharp my photos are on my phone, when they've been uploaded to cyclechat and been squeezed to death for server space that they are blurry.
> Any way to fix this? Too many perfectly good pics are being well and truly spoiled because of it.


Stop drinking.


----------



## Vantage (21 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi!
> I can't say I've noticed this with my own pictures: I don't resize them, but I tend to edit them first on my laptop, don't know if this makes a difference.
> I'll put this issue to the attention of @Shaun.



It's when reading text that it's most noticeable. If a roadsign is perfectly legible on my phone before uploading, it's usually very hard to read after uploading. Like jpeg compression gone mental.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2019)

I've not had a blurry one, edited, resized, or not. 
Most of my pics are taken and uploaded via my mobile.


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2019)

@Vantage is this still an issue? Some of your most recent photos seem to be okay.

The forum software will resize any images that are wider than 1200 pixels or taller than 900 pixels, with a commonly used on-server compression method that is balanced in favour of retaining image quality (although it can depend on the subject matter).

Do you know the dimensions of the original images from your phone camera?


----------



## Vantage (5 Dec 2019)

Hi shaun.
I haven't noticed any issues lately but then again I don't think I've uploaded any pictures containing text. Those are the ones that show up the blurry/fuzziness most.
The phone is currently set at 20mp/5120 x 3840px/5.77mb before any outside compression happens. It looks like the forum software is doing quite a bit of squishing to my pics going off those numbers


----------

